# NREMT dress code



## Linny911 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am taking the NREMT skills portion. We recently got an email with a dress code written by our teacher that was very vague and none of my classmates understand it either. What did you wear to the NREMT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 1, 2017)

I did not have to do the skills testing through them. I was signed off on the skills through my class. however if they are recommending a dress code I would either wear something like the ****ies navy pants and a white shirt. you can't really go wrong with that, or jeans and a shirt. as for the written exam I did mine today and wore a sweatshirt and shorts. there isn't a dress code for that. they will make you empty your pockets and everything else you have.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2017)

Email your teacher back to clear up the issue. My NREMT test for both EMT and Paramedic where preformed by my EMT and Paramedic program so we just wore the normal class uniform.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 3, 2017)

email your teacher for clarrification


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

Neither of these are appropriate.


----------



## Linny911 (Apr 3, 2017)

Haha thanks guys. Everything got sorted out and I ended up passing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

